# Adamkinvigphotography.com



## AdamK (Nov 26, 2010)

I was hoping for some C&C on my photography site.
Well  it's in its infancy and it may not have a lot of content but I am  working on that and well I have been tweaking and fiddling with content  styles and font sizes and what you names it. I am still coming to terms with the different options you can do.
Thankyou.

Landscape Photography by Adam Kinvig: Welcome


----------



## LuminatX (Dec 9, 2010)

Its honestly not to bad, the gallery is a bit iffy, but maybe it will be better with more images.

and I dont suggest you list your equipment, to the people who plan to hire a photographer that means nothing to them, and for the people who do know about equipment, are the pros.


----------

